# Egypt Air luggage restrictions



## Judy (Nov 1, 2007)

Has anyone flown Egypt Air?  Can you tell me what their luggage restrictions are?  I've seen the policy on their website, but I'm hearing that in practice, it's different.  I'm trying to arrange transportation from Cairo to the Red Sea, but luggage is an issue because I will need both a suitcase and a bag for my dive gear.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 1, 2007)

If you don't get the responses you want here, I would suggest that you post your question on this FlyerTalk forum, briefly restating the limitations per the EgyptAir website and where you heard/saw something different. 

Also, stating that you searched that forum (I did) without success for your answer is a good way to head off any possible rude responses, for which FlyerTalk is noted!


----------



## frenchieinme (Nov 1, 2007)

If it's like any of the local eastern block countries I have travelled, the weight limit is 50 lbs total either in 1 luggage or 2 or 3.  You pay dearly for excess weight.  Carry-ons are limited to 1 (ladies 2 if hand bag is counted).

frenchioeinme


----------



## Janis (Nov 1, 2007)

Are you diving in Sharm?


----------



## Judy (Nov 1, 2007)

Janis, We have an exchange request for Sharm, Hurangada, or Taba with II.  I've been watching availability online and am confident enough that something will come through that I'm going to book award flights (I hope) to Cairo as soon as they become available.  I'm guessing that Sharm will come through first. Yes, diving.


----------



## kiyotaka (Nov 2, 2007)

When we flew EA in beg. of Oct btwn JFK - CAI, I called them and was told weight lmt was 70 lbs. That lmt applies to inside Egypt flts as well. We kept ours under 50 lbs just in case. Their NY office phone # is (212) 581 5600. I think the office opens 9 am and no one answers unless you chose "reservation" option.


----------



## Judy (Nov 3, 2007)

kiyotaka, Will they let you check two bags without extra charge?  If they add up to less than 70 pounds?


----------



## kiyotaka (Nov 3, 2007)

I think two check-in luggage per person, each luggage allowance is 70 lbs.


----------

